
Ask HN: Co-Working Spaces in Santa Cruz, Bolivia? - eibrahim
Do you know of any office space I can rent while visiting my inlaws?  Just need a decent work space with a decent internet connection.
======
JSeymourATL
Alexander Coffee, good place to start -- once you're in town it will be easier
to use the 'Red Camba', ask the locals for available options >
[http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g297317-d106806...](http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g297317-d1068063-Reviews-
Alexander_Coffee-Santa_Cruz_Santa_Cruz_Department.html)

Otherwise-- just get a room at one of the high-end hotels, (@ $66 USD total
deal by gringo standards) > [https://www.expedia.com/Santa-Cruz-Hotels-Hotel-
With-Wifi.0-...](https://www.expedia.com/Santa-Cruz-Hotels-Hotel-With-
Wifi.0-0-d6053940-tHotelwithwifi.Travel-Guide-Filter-Hotels)

*Added Bonus, privacy for couples siesta ;-) Echale Ganas!

~~~
eibrahim
cool. thanks

------
eibrahim
For future visitors: I found some good spots.

Las Tajibos hotel has good internet and for 100 Bolivianos you can get a
breakfast buffet and pretty much sit there all day.

Cafe 24 in El Centro has OK internet too and the food is pretty good.

